# A 'Benson' vertical steam engine.



## Tomlinson (Mar 17, 2017)

This is another engine which looks in place on a sideboard.



Construction photos.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-LTB0eVJZbFFKWTg?usp=sharing


----------



## vederstein (Mar 17, 2017)

Where did you get castings for that one?  It's very nice.


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello vederstein. The castings for this engine are sold by Polly Model Engineering.


----------



## kvom (Mar 17, 2017)

Nicely done.  I'm in the early stages of trying to build this engine from barstock.  Build thread is on  MEM website.

The McOnie is also a great job, and certainly more difficult than the Benson.


----------

